# .45 dies



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I want to start reloading for my .45. I'm sick of dumping $30 per range trip... even on Walmart ammo.

Suggestions on GOOD, but ECONOMICAL stuff? I don't need huge volume, just 50-100 per week.

Buy used? Anyone selling?

Jeff


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Say Jeff I bought a Lee anniversary kit and carbide Lee .45 dies. This setup works great and cost was around a hundred dollars. It's not as fast as the progressive press,but it's a heck of a lot less exspensive.I can load 100 rounds of .45 for around nine dollars. I did not like the Lee powder dump so I got a Lyman no.55 it works great and really speeds up single stage reloading.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'd get the Lee 4 hole Turret press. It's right there in the middle of a single stag press and a progressive press. It's around 80.00 dollars at midway. To get everything you need to get started should run you around 140. You should be able to make 150 to 200 45 an hour. If you decide that you want to reload different rounds say add 9mm it would run you around 40.00. You can make match bulletts like a single stage press and do things in stages or make bulk for just popping off at the range. That's why I love the turret. Check these videos out. Check these short how to videos out on this page

http://www.leeprecision.com/html/HelpVideos/video.html

*Reloading process demonstrated

Turret Press in operation

Four hole turret index adjustment

*


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

What hardware is being used in those videos. He says the lee Turret Press but it looks more like the classic. I want to look into whatever he is using because he makes it look ridiculously easy.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!

I think I'm going with the Lee Classic (4-hole) Press. If I can crank out 100 rds of ACP for around $10, and WWB at Walmart is $30 per hundred...

$200 worth of press+dies+toys pays for itself in 7-10 weeks, since I burn 100-200 rounds per week.

I'll add the 9mm dies later for my G/F's auto.

I assume 9-10 per 100 does not include brass... But since the range I shoot at usually is about ankle deep in .45 and 9mm brass by 6pm... Almost literally... Granted, they have a company that comes and gets all their spent brass each night, but if I shoot 100, and take home my spent cases, plus a few dozen... no one will bitch.

One more question:
What's the life expectancy of a .45 case? 2-5 reloads? 12? 50?
For safety, and for quality.

Thanks for all the great info!

Jeff


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shoot them till they split is the way I do it. Some of my brass has been loaded more than twenty times. How do I know? I used to keep records until I found out it was a waste of time. Just inspect them real good before loading. Good luck.


----------

